# Great Product!



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Greetings Dennis,

Thanks for taking the time to post. We genuinely appreciate it.

But, where is the MSRP and how much did you pay for it?

Please post why you did not consider to list the price.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry about that! Post was edited.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey . . .NW

How about posting the link to CT showing the product. that would be great for us Canadians.

Cheers.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Here ya go 'ol buddy:
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=50074&cat=1,240,45313
CT?? Canadian Tire?


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been using the 38" version of this for years…it was by far the least expensive of the straigtedges I've seen on line (the Woodpeckers is a lot more).


----------

